#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  獸人變身的地點，希望在哪呢？

## 雷宇

知道這裡大都是獸人愛好者
必然是希望變身成為獸人

但如果在你身上發生了不可控制的突然變身（炸> <
那你覺得在哪裡變身，會比較……呃~有感覺呢？

XD

----------


## 阿翔

在無人的空曠地方+1
這個會較好一點，畢竟被人類見到可不得了了~
至少在這裡就不會被看見，一來不會嚇到其他的人類，
二來又保障了自己不會被人類抓去研究…XD"
不過如果變不回來的話那我恐怕連城市也不能回了，
只可以在無人的空曠地方渡過下半生*（？）*

----------


## 蘿蔔

基本上是選擇一個沒有旁人的地方
月圓之夜的樹林里變身感覺不錯
肯定不是在電話亭裡……又不是超人

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

無人的地方+1

被人看到可不好囉，到時被一堆人追殺...

萬一沒辦法變回來...那就到深山中隱居吧，

至少不用擔心被人看見。

----------


## 迷思

在愛人前實在......太戲劇性又承擔不起呀，
前三項只是單純沒感覺，
所以就是無人的地方囉。

這樣變身惹上的麻煩也比較少，
感覺也更多自由了，
變身後可以享受獸人的快感呀!

----------


## 羽翔

在無人的空曠地方+1



> 被人看到可不好囉，到時被一堆人追殺...


在台灣不會被一堆人追殺的!
而是會被一堆警察追殺.....(更慘...)
而在美國.....
可就不一定了...
美國老人幾乎都有槍...

如果被人類看見的話....
不是被追殺究是被抓去研究吧...

話說....在台灣好像沒有什麼空曠的地方耶~

----------


## 許狼中將

中將認為一覺起來發現自己變身好像是比較理想的方式！
在中將的很多想法和構思中，這也是主角常常變身的途徑。

在公車上…不太好吧…
情人面前…兩種結果！一是更加的愛你！二是被你嚇死了！
在教室…轟動全校的大新聞！或許會驚動教官室！

----------


## 嵐霖

教室教室XDD
讓同學嚇個半死...
然後在擺個沉思或是不信任動作
往窗戶跳出去XD
話說...如果有人想把我拖去研究...
我才不信它速度比我快..
我連子彈都接的住!!(火雲邪神)

----------


## 神影‧班尼傑

嘿嘿~

小影我選了床上XD~

不要亂想喔~((迷:只有你亂想吧= = 

在床上一覺醒來發現可以比較早接受~

免得被解剖等等(((汗

----------


## 咪子

我覺得變身得時候 
還是一個人比較好吧>"<
到時候熟悉狀況
在慢慢告訴好友XD

----------


## 幻影殺手

在無人的空曠地方
免得自己突然失控而殺人滅口......

而且一個人可以等成功以後再變身比較好控制

在床上，我是也想過，但避免被家人看見而大驚小怪
而且變身的狀態可能會呈現亢奮，到時候第二天發現自己的床已肢離破碎 (誤.....

----------


## Raer

我個人是選醒來後發現...
因為這樣感覺比較方便(?
不過我還真想試試看變身ㄟˊˇˋ

----------


## 玄日‧狩狼

空曠+1

狩可不想上電視，過度招搖

只會為自己帶來極速的死亡與枷鎖

反正，獸有獸的生活，順其自然吧，還可以看見人類無法發掘的另一面

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

我會選擇在無人空曠的地方
這樣就不會嚇到其他人
也就不會有壞事過來了呀!

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

有種衝動想在教室裡變...(被巴
然後再把同學殺個精光...把學校給毀掉....= =+
不過把同學嚇個半死後... 我大概也死定了XD""

所以=ˇ= 還是在無人空曠的地方吧~
變完以後 不用擔心嚇到任何人
也不會被抓去實驗室或動物園="=...
要是變成獸人還被束縛住 那我寧願去死阿阿阿阿阿 ((吶喊

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

變身地點

當然是電話亭囉(拖)

ㄧ早起來發現變成獸人

是多麼驚奇阿XD

我每天的會這樣想

但每天都沒辦法達成願望ˊˋ

----------


## wingwolf

在無人的空曠地方+1

這種情況下産生轟動效果也不好啊……
一不小心會被抓去研究的，然後就一直被關在實驗室裏，很恐怖的……
這種時候嚇到人然後上電視，一點也不安全啊
除非所有目擊者都以爲這是在演電影XD（誤）

不過一覺醒來就發現變身也不錯呢
絕對是個大驚喜XD

----------


## 幻影紅虎

一般高等獸族都可以自己決定變身與否
如果不是很熟練的話當然選擇空曠地點練習變身
如果能夠隨心變化的話
任何地點都可以
晚上變狼人可以看清楚晚上情況
有夜視系統

----------


## 佛蒙特

教室啦(拍桌)
讓大家嚇一跳然後跳走
到人類找不到的地方
雖然這種地方好像沒有=w=

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

無人的地方+1

應該說有feel的感覺吧

大概就是畢竟是獸嗎...
當然不希望人類知道

被它們知道~通常被抓去研究~不然佐龍會悔恨一輩子

因為這是很神聖的事情~當然天機不可洩漏
如果被它們知道~不是殺了他們就是自己了斷~絕對不可以讓人類知道

----------


## 耳雨杏x源

沒想到想造成轟動的，只有我一個......

既然要變身，就給牠變的轟轟烈烈的。

反正人類不管看到什麼奇景，

都會用自以為是的想法把牠合理化。


搞不好還會被當成在拍電影之類的......

----------


## 路過的狗

在無人的空曠地方

這樣就不會被發現了

還可以自由的奔放(?)

渴望自由的狗狗XD

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

在無人的空曠地方+1

如果是一睡覺起來就發現變成獸人
我可能會以為這只是夢就不管它了....

至於在人類面前嘛......
那我可能會來個滅口也說不定
(麼能隨便就打打殺殺的呢)
畢竟我不太喜歡人類知道我太多的事情

----------


## Suntusk

還記得....

2年前狼人詛咒開始發作的時候

我是在吉爾尼亞斯的皇家醫院裡....

所以我的變身地點....就是醫院吧?

----------


## 銀牙_新

一覺睡醒+1

曾經想過會不會明天早上睡醒,去刷牙上廁所的時候

看到鏡子發現自己長耳朵和尾巴  :狐狸嚇到:  

然後經過種種劇情以後不小心被好友發現,

便展開一場冒險,友情與愛情的故事......  (想太多~ :狐狸冷汗:  )



話說在公共場所的話真的是太刺激了呀

----------


## 狂風狼

無人的地方＋１

本狼覺得，如果一覺醒來，發現變成獸人，應該會嚇一跳吧！

最重要的是，要怎樣才不會被人發現，逃到無人的地方阿，

要是在教室變成獸人，應該會造成一股超巨大的轟動吧，從班上的同學，

傳到隔壁班的同學，在傳到其他年級......，而且，在朋友面前會很尷尬，

在公車上，一樣會造成轟動，而且要是有媒體在拍，然後這大新聞傳到全球，

到時可能會被抓來研究（可能解剖在縫起來吧......

至於在情人面前，本狼沒有情人，所以......跳過。

所以無人的地方應該是最好的選擇了。

----------


## 尊o葆葆

我選擇
在無人的空曠地方
選教室覺得有點誇張了一點(炸)
無人的空曠的地方比較好
才不會被人發現到
其實有些事情,想補充一下
那就是呢,如果是傷心或憤怒的事情
讓我覺得承受不了,我就會變成兇惡的暴走惡狼
到處破壞東西,只到我發洩完,才會變回原來的我
但是不會辣,有時候心情好壞,就要看我的心情來判斷^_^

----------


## 希諾道

躺床上一覺睡醒，就發現被成獸人了。 +1

嗯嗯~總感覺變身過程中一定會有點痛, 所以...一覺睡醒就是獸人非常好~ XD
何況就算變身後是很累也好, 也可以即時在床上補眠~ (喂~你這懶狼!!
何況睡床是在自己的房間內~關了門之後, 狼人之身也不會被發現吧?~~~
(我可不想當上實驗室內的實驗品><)

----------


## 大漠之狼

在無人的空曠地方

比如說...在屋頂上?

如果在愛人面前，這感覺很戲劇化。

----------


## 寒狼

無人的草原
變身玩可以跑一跑做運動
也能避免人類的高頻尖叫

----------


## 亞格雷特

這個嘛.....當然是在無人的空曠地方變身好呀!
在教室嚇死同學和老師
在公文車上也嚇死一堆人
睡覺起來變身會嚇死老爸(早上是老爸叫我起床的)
在情人面前....就甭說了(她會當場暈倒+口吐白沫)
所以只有在空曠的地方變身比較不會嚇到人吧!

----------


## Veritas

感覺最可能接受的是愛人?
如果不喜歡獸人
就直接切了!

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

我會選擇在星光照耀下的空曠地方變身,或在騎着電單車時

----------


## 哈凱

在教室，= =，這個有影響力+1
讓大家都知道
本狼
不好惹!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 呆瓜犬

恩...我會想在滿月的月光下變身呢  :wuffer_bloody:  （表情錯誤

不然就是空曠的地方XD

----------


## 龍o瞳

在大眾面前變身的話以後就會有一堆麻煩是出現~所以要在沒人的地方變身囉~

----------


## 天紋龍

我不太喜歡造成轟動
所以選擇空曠的地方~

----------


## 小藍龍

空曠的地方~
可以慢慢研究自己(?)
在空曠的地方比較安全啦~
不用怕被抓走

----------


## 陸合巡

我選睡醒變，雖然很想選在愛人面前變，然後撲倒他(小陸一邊想像一邊流口水...

一覺醒來就變成獸人感覺真不錯，小陸的特權是隨便亂變，想在哪都行，當然也包括...嘿嘿嘿嘿..(小陸的鼻血多到從嘴裡噴出來了..

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼會選擇一覺醒來變獸人的方式，因為這樣一來可以象徵新生命的開端、二來在睡夢中變身比較不會痛、三來通常醒來旁邊不會有人類看見。

本狼成功變身之後會告知的對象：狼版友獸群、阿潘(吉娃娃弟弟)、幾個人類好友、臉書上的國際友獸。

----------


## 狼の寂

小寂選擇的是一覺醒來喔!因為感覺一覺醒來卻突然發現自己變成獸人了，這樣感覺會比較驚訝~  OwO

但是有很多不可抗拒因素是很麻煩的捏=A=
若是在家裡被家人看到那可就不妙了....
他們八成會暈過去...
再來，之後咱恐怕就得四處去流浪了! (不過這樣似乎還不錯呢~
但是只怕在路上被人類看到會被通報一些奇怪的單位(隱密部門)，然後無緣無故的被抓去做實驗....
所以還是小心為妙，不過如此一來恐怕撐不了多久
總不能去搶劫或是殺人吧? =w=
然後臺灣森林，山區的食物恐怕無法提供咱長期的食物來源
所以只剩到國外的選擇了!  但是要躲到國外似乎更困難了呢...
就算成功了，到國外去反而更多奇怪的政府，民間機關，而且外國有許多人都有槍，恐怕咱會難保自己的性命了 OAQ
到時候肯定上世界新聞頭條...(不要啊~TAT

至於其他的幾個選項可能就更不用選了
雖然小寂有種很想去跟同學和朋友炫耀的衝動...OAO

----------


## 上將狼

我覺得在家裡變身比較好(沒人時),因為比較不容易不發現,才不會被捉去生化實驗室
敖嗚.................
 :wuffer_glee:

----------


## 叛逆中

當然是在家的床上變身，萬一又有睡意的話，就可以繼續睡了。(大誤

如果突然變身的話，當然還是未跑去躲起來喔
被發現了一定會很麻煩，被包圍之類的吧
真希望可以打110求助 (喂

不過能變身真不錯，可以遺棄許多難過的事

----------


## 神威白霜

A:在無人的空曠地方

才不讓任何人類知道我的能力
絕對是讓你們心驚膽顫徹夜無法入眠

----------


## 極風

我選擇躺床上一覺睡醒，就發現被成獸人了

感覺這樣比較有戲劇性，而且如果是家人的話，或許會選擇幫自己隱瞞

在人多的地方變身太引人注目了，或許會引發很大的風險，雖然想變獸人也想要避免麻煩

----------


## 翠龍

當然是在在無人的空曠地方+1
在有人的地方變就不得了.再說我也會..... :jcdragon-shy: 
而且我會保密不讓人知道我的原樣 :wuffer_wink:

----------

